# PA meets Montana. Smoked Muley



## dennis8483 (Dec 29, 2020)

Took a hunting trip to montana in November and brought home a nice muley buck. Ate the first cut today (besides a heart cheesesteak the day after), smoked at 225 on hickory until IT hit 130. Delicious. Forgot to take photo of sliced, too busy picking at it. Currently have a whitetail hind quarter in brine to try a ham in a few more days.


----------



## tallbm (Dec 29, 2020)

Hi there and welcome!

Man that is awesome!  I'm so happy to see all of you guys getting out and hunting.  I had to skip hunting this year but looks like I may be able to go next year :)

I look forward to seeing more of the venison cooked up! :)


----------



## FFchampMT (Dec 29, 2020)

dennis8483 said:


> Took a hunting trip to montana in November and brought home a nice muley buck.



Congrats! Lots of out of state hunters only end up with does. That's what I call a nice 5-point (we assume symmetry). Looks like you're hunting eastern MT for sure. Around Glendive? I grew up hunting muleys and whitetail in the 700 blocks by Baker and Ekalaka.


----------



## dennis8483 (Dec 29, 2020)

FFchampMT said:


> Congrats! Lots of out of state hunters only end up with does. That's what I call a nice 5-point (we assume symmetry). Looks like you're hunting eastern MT for sure. Around Glendive? I grew up hunting muleys and whitetail in the 700 blocks by Baker and Ekalaka.


Couldnt tell you if I wanted, no idea where exactly we were. With a buddy in his old stomping grounds. Lost count, but probably saw 10 or 11 shooter bucks in 3 days. Fantastic trip, always love visiting Montana.


----------



## smokerjim (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks great


----------



## cornman (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey, glad to see you’ve joined this site.  You’ll really enjoy the shared info/stories.  Now bring some of that to work!


----------



## cornman (Dec 30, 2020)

We work together and talk bbq a good bit.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome glad to have you on board. For sure a great looking buck. Hummm a heart cheese steak sounds great.
Nice job on the roast too.

Warren


----------



## indaswamp (Dec 30, 2020)

Awesome! Nice Muley buck! I was in Montana last week of October for antelope and bird hunting. Cold blue northern blew through and it was cold! -16*F with a wind chill of -42*F last day we were there! I too was with a buddy on his family's old stomping grounds. Montana is such a great state.


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice trophy buck and some great eats, nice piece of work, Like! RAY


----------



## jmusser (Dec 30, 2020)

Great buck and some tasty eats! Cheesesteak muley heart sounds intriguing


----------



## dennis8483 (Dec 31, 2020)

cornman said:


> Hey, glad to see you’ve joined this site.  You’ll really enjoy the shared info/stories.  Now bring some of that to work!


Might have some venison ham for you to try. Day 7 of brining hind quarter. Probably smoke it this weekend.


----------

